# R.i.p. Tea party idiots



## NoTeaPartyPleez (May 17, 2014)

*Bwahahahahahahahaaa.....So much for "10-30,000,000,000 people" storming D.C. to take their country back.  LMAO.  Well, I can at least count 12 in this photo but not too sure about those folks in the background, actually.*







Operation American Spring falls flat: &#8216;This is very disappointing,&#8217; Texan says

Operation American Spring, billed as a Friday morning multi-million patriot march on Washington, D.C., to oust leadership from the nation&#8217;s capital &#8212; from President Obama to House Speaker John Boeher &#8212; has proven woefully below expectations.
&#8220;It&#8217;s a very dismal turnout,&#8221; said Jackie Milton, 61, a Jacksboro, Texas, resident and the head of Texans for Operation American Spring, to The Washington Times. He said hopes were high when he arrived in Alexandria, Va., a day or so ago and found motels and hotels were sold out for 30 miles around.

Operation American Spring falls flat: 'This is very disappointing,' Texan says - Washington Times


----------



## peach174 (May 17, 2014)

Well there is your proof that the vast majority of Tea Party groups are not part of the far right, like this group is.


----------



## guno (May 17, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Bwahahahahahahahaaa.....So much for "10-30,000,000,000 people" storming D.C. to take their country back.  LMAO.  Well, I can at least count 12 in this photo but not too sure about those folks in the background, actually.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Just look at the pinhead dressed up in an army costume just waiting to take "action"!!


----------



## Kosh (May 17, 2014)

The far left Matrix has a hold of this one.


----------



## OKTexas (May 17, 2014)

First this was not organized by any Tea Party, second the rumors of our demise is greatly exaggerated. But hey keep up the fucked up work, you're good for a great belly laugh.


----------



## tinydancer (May 17, 2014)

I can't find a link to an official Tea Party group.


----------



## pvsi (May 17, 2014)

guno said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Bwahahahahahahahaaa.....So much for "10-30,000,000,000 people" storming D.C. to take their country back.  LMAO.  Well, I can at least count 12 in this photo but not too sure about those folks in the background, actually.*
> ...


I don't understand you people, I know "noteapartypls" is on my friends list, and I ridicule tea party myself, but why ridicule a movement or a group who want to take action to stop the despot government? I do know ONE thing, no one would have made it on my friends list if they support Obama or Bush unless it was by mistake.


----------



## tinydancer (May 17, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Bwahahahahahahahaaa.....So much for "10-30,000,000,000 people" storming D.C. to take their country back.  LMAO.  Well, I can at least count 12 in this photo but not too sure about those folks in the background, actually.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are  you just lying again and taking up space on the front board of the USMB?


----------



## tinydancer (May 17, 2014)

Heads up conservatives of USMB. It appears that we have a swamping going on.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 17, 2014)

If it was not for liberals on this site I would never have heard of any American spring.


----------



## Camp (May 17, 2014)

Calling All Patriots ... Operation American Spring - Clear Lake Tea Party

http://teaparty.org/militia-march-hit-d-c-oust-obama-biden-bohner-holder-41952/

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=z82jUu7P_o4"]http://youtube.com/watch?v=z82jUu7P_o4[/ame]


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> If it was not for liberals on this site I would never have heard of any American spring.



So...you didn't read Stephanie's thread.


----------



## peach174 (May 17, 2014)

There are hundreds of Tea Party groups all across America.
They are in all 50 states.
Tea Party Groups - Locations by State

Only two of them sponsored or supported this particular protest.


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2014)

peach174 said:


> There are hundreds of Tea Party groups all across America.
> They are in all 50 states.
> Tea Party Groups - Locations by State
> 
> Only two of them sponsored or supported this particular protest.



Two is greater than none.     Which is almost how many people showed up in DC.


----------



## Camp (May 17, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> If it was not for liberals on this site I would never have heard of any American spring.



Perhaps you might check in with teaparty.org once in awhile.


----------



## rightwinger (May 17, 2014)

Are these the idiots who were going to storm DC and arrest Obama, Pelosi and Reid?


----------



## R.C. Christian (May 17, 2014)

Actually, we'd prefer them to be executed after a trial.


----------



## Camp (May 17, 2014)

This is what happens when retards become delusional and are given access to communication devices.


----------



## Political Junky (May 17, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Bwahahahahahahahaaa.....So much for "10-30,000,000,000 people" storming D.C. to take their country back.  LMAO.  Well, I can at least count 12 in this photo but not too sure about those folks in the background, actually.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just so good. Thanks for the picture of those pitiful losers.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> I can't find a link to an official Tea Party group.




I posted a long to "tea party nation".I'm on my iPad so won't hunt but google it. Or maybe it's in my post in the badlands. 

Face up to the fact that Kochs supports this group, the Bundy debacle and tee potties. 


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Bwahahahahahahahaaa.....So much for "10-30,000,000,000 people" storming D.C. to take their country back.  LMAO.  Well, I can at least count 12 in this photo but not too sure about those folks in the background, actually.*
> ...




They need to go home and take care of their own lives and their own families. Instead, they get their welfare checks and whine. 


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> Actually, we'd prefer them to be executed after a trial.




Don't be silly. Just as with ows, these far right nutter's have the right to peacefully assemble as guaranteed by the constitution they spit on. And they lied when they said Obama pulled the plug on their live cam coverage. Pretty stupid to think anyone is threatened by these pathetic whiners. 


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (May 17, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Bwahahahahahahahaaa.....So much for "10-30,000,000,000 people" storming D.C. to take their country back.  LMAO.  Well, I can at least count 12 in this photo but not too sure about those folks in the background, actually.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This wasn't a TEA Party event in any way. Below was the last TEA Party march on DC.


----------



## peach174 (May 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...




How do you know?

You got a link to all of their names and facts that they are on welfare?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 17, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Bwahahahahahahahaaa.....So much for "10-30,000,000,000 people" storming D.C. to take their country back.  LMAO.  Well, I can at least count 12 in this photo but not too sure about those folks in the background, actually.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They weren't part of the TEA party, moron.  TEA Party members thought the whole thing was nuts.


----------



## edthecynic (May 17, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


The EXACT same way the Right knows Obama voters are on welfare and voting for Santa Claus.


----------



## edthecynic (May 17, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Bwahahahahahahahaaa.....So much for "10-30,000,000,000 people" storming D.C. to take their country back.  LMAO.  Well, I can at least count 12 in this photo but not too sure about those folks in the background, actually.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it was a success, there were at least ten people there!!!


----------



## Camp (May 17, 2014)

Camp said:


> Calling All Patriots ... Operation American Spring - Clear Lake Tea Party
> 
> Operation American Spring to hit D.C. to oust Obama, Biden, Boehner, Holder - Tea Party
> 
> Pocono Tea Party, Norman Wahner 1-27-14 - YouTube



Are these rogue elements? Is Tea Party .org not a tea party organization?


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 17, 2014)

This is bad news for the guys who manufacture the "Don't tread on Me" flags. Fortunately for us, they are in China....


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 17, 2014)

Maybe this is a sign that the lunatics have finally started to wise up and are leaving the tea party.

Interestingly enough, the tea party is taking a beating when it comes to trying to oust mainstream GOP types in the current crop of elections.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 17, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> This is bad news for the guys who manufacture the "Don't tread ion Me" flags. Fortunately for us, they are in China....



Good point.  How many tea baggers do you think actually make an effort to buy American?

I know I do.  My bicycle (a Lemond Zurich), was built here in the USA by an American bike company called Trek.

Matter of fact, most of my bicycles were made by Trek.  I've had a Trek 2100, and a Trek 5100, because I like to buy American whenever I can.


----------



## RosieS (May 17, 2014)

The  D.C. "invasion" failed because the extension cords did not reach far enuff to charge their free Jazzy scooters.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## edthecynic (May 17, 2014)

RosieS said:


> The  D.C. "invasion" failed because the extension cords did not reach far enuff to charge their free Jazzy scooters.
> 
> Regards from Rosie


No they were trapped in their campers!


----------



## peach174 (May 17, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > This is bad news for the guys who manufacture the "Don't tread ion Me" flags. Fortunately for us, they are in China....
> ...




Don't Tread on me Flags are made in America.
Don't Tread On Me Flags, Gadsden Flags, Culpeper Flags: GadsdenAndCulpeper.com

Our Story: We (Larry and Patrick) founded Gadsden and Culpeper American Heritage Shoppe, Ltd. on October 1st 2001 outside of Albany, NY

Gadsden and Culpeper
15 Glenridge Rd Store #7
Glenville NY 12302


----------



## The T (May 17, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > This is bad news for the guys who manufacture the "Don't tread ion Me" flags. Fortunately for us, they are in China....
> ...


Great! You buy American that's cool...but YOU vote for shitheads that wish to take us down, WHY is that?


----------



## Trinnity (May 17, 2014)

The OP is a troll.


----------



## Camp (May 17, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Bwahahahahahahahaaa.....So much for "10-30,000,000,000 people" storming D.C. to take their country back.  LMAO.  Well, I can at least count 12 in this photo but not too sure about those folks in the background, actually.*
> ...



Those aren't images of the last Tea Party marches or events. The top one is from the FOX News heavily promoted Rally at the Capitol from 12 SEPT '09. The bottom one is of the 8/28/'10 Beck Rally. The only successful rally's  in regards to numbers of participants happened years ago and were dependent on 3rd party endorsements and media promotion. The Teabaggers on their own have consistently put on duds and flops.


----------



## Stephanie (May 17, 2014)

Doesn't take much to blow your all's skirt up

ooo ooo  oooo look their rally was a bust so lets call them idiots

the idiot is who started this stupid thread

petty petty shallow


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (May 17, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> Interestingly enough, the tea party is taking a beating when it comes to trying to oust mainstream GOP types in the current crop of elections.



Not when it comes to Sarah Palin's TEA Party candidates she's endorsed. 

'Roaring to Nov.': Palin Touts More Endorsees After Nebraska Victories


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that they would have come, but Obama rounded them all up and put them in FEMA camps last week. There were witnesses, but these guys wearing black and sunglasses showed up and turned on this thingy, and.......


----------



## Camp (May 17, 2014)

Interestingly, an event that was started over 25 years ago that highlights freedom of speech and assembly will bring between a half a million and million citizens to demonstrate in Washington, DC the same way it has every year. Simple message and everyone gets a welcome when they show up. They don't have to fake photo's, get celebrity endorsements and media hucksters to promote the event.  Doesn't need a lot of propaganda and scamster methods to succeed.  It rolls on it's own merits. So if anyone wants to see a genuine grass roots demonstration with a half a million participants, tune in to DC in 9 days.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 17, 2014)

They also put on a pretty damned good show for the 4th of July....except the year that James Watt replaced the entertainment of the Beach Boys with Wayne Newton, which, BTW, said all there needed to be said about the Republican Party.


----------



## jillian (May 18, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Well there is your proof that the vast majority of Tea Party groups are not part of the far right, like this group is.



That does not prove any such thing. It only proves that the loony toons are a fail.


----------



## Trinnity (May 18, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> They also put on a pretty damned good show for the 4th of July....except the year that James Watt replaced the entertainment of the Beach Boys with Wayne Newton, which, BTW, said all there needed to be said about the Republican Party.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVKCRpOewco


 sucker


----------



## Katzndogz (May 18, 2014)

Democrats are whistling past the graveyard again.


----------



## Camp (May 18, 2014)

Trinnity said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > They also put on a pretty damned good show for the 4th of July....except the year that James Watt replaced the entertainment of the Beach Boys with Wayne Newton, which, BTW, said all there needed to be said about the Republican Party.
> ...



Actually I was referring to this.


[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=try017nQ_vw]ROLLING THUNDER XXVI - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2014)

Considering that the organizers didnt actually tell any body about it or anything, that's actually not too bad.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (May 18, 2014)

I am sure that the photo you showed us is the ONLY photo of anybody who showed up.

Yes.  That must be it.

A "very low turnout" is not the same thing as the one photo you showed.

I had almost zero expectations for this "event."

I do not see (yet) anything done by President Obumbler as warranting impeachment, either.

Maybe that's just me.  But that doesn't mean that the Tea PARTY and other like minded folks are wrong to express their extreme displeasure with that effectively socialist idiot, Barack Obumbler.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (May 18, 2014)

STILL a low turnout.  Not denying it.  But not just a dozen or so, either.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2014)

Here we go again with another left wing nutter telling us the Tea Party is dead. Tomorrow he'll be telling us how the Tea Party is screwing everything up. Democrats aren't too bright.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (May 18, 2014)




----------



## jillian (May 18, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Democrats are whistling past the graveyard again.



you have a vivid imagination. it might concern me had you ever been correct


----------



## jillian (May 18, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Considering that the organizers didnt actually tell any body about it or anything, that's actually not too bad.



so that's your excuse and you're sticking with it, huh?

lol


----------



## idb (May 18, 2014)

If some mooching welfare-queen rancher had put some cattle on those lawns they would have had a great turnout.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 22, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Here we go again with another left wing nutter telling us the Tea Party is dead. Tomorrow he'll be telling us how the Tea Party is screwing everything up. Democrats aren't too bright.



Actually, one of the reasons that the tea party is losing so badly, is because they've managed to screw up the government.

The GOP has finally recognized the problem that the tea party presents, and they are trying to move in the direction of being halfway sane.

And..................even though McConnell won the primary against his tea party competitor, I hope he loses the general election.

He's been speaking out both sides of his mouth.


----------



## Dot Com (May 22, 2014)

cheering for the status quo is no attribute in my book. Both parties are corrupt to the core especially the *cough* "defense"-spending addicted repubs


----------



## Stephanie (May 22, 2014)

yeah yeah, and how many times have you people killed off the Republican party

I guess that tolerance for others in this government and their right to Democracy is only good for who you deem it should be for

the left, the most INTOLERANT people in this country and the idiots are the ones who keeps thinking the Tea party is gone..then next week they'll be whining how the Tea Party has blocked their Dear leader from rolling over us


----------



## Dot Com (May 22, 2014)

Why wasn't Steph at the rally?


----------



## bedowin62 (May 22, 2014)

lol bottom line; Republicans won

 what a sad idiot you are


----------



## IlarMeilyr (May 22, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> cheering for the status quo is no attribute in my book. Both parties are corrupt to the core especially the *cough* "defense"-spending addicted repubs



Newsflash for Dottie and other easily manipulated liberals and progressives who depend on propaganda liberal mass media for "news:"

The Tea Party doesn't cheer for the status quo.    In fact, they seek to be agents of change.

Not the mindless empty phrase "Hope" kind of crap we got from Obumbler and the liberal Democrat Parody campaign crew, either.

Real change.

Their outrageous notion?  They dare to dream and imagine that maybe, someday, we will once again do more than pay mere lip service to the form of government we established under the U.S. Constitution.

Why abject asshats like NoTeaPartyPiss are opposed to that goal is never made clear.  Probably just a bad case of "progressive" imbecility.


----------

